# ecran gris au démarrage + 3 bips puis plus rien



## ronta (24 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous, j'ai un problème avec mon macbook pro. Celui-ci démarre, fait 3 bip avec écran gris puis plus rien ne bouge. j'ai essayé les dif. raccourcis clavier sans succès. J'ai inséré le Cd de démarrage mais le portable refuse de démarrer dessus. Pas d'éjection du CD. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Quelqu'un a t'il une idée?

Merci d'avance, Ronta.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Mai 2008)

Qu'as tu fait avant que cela n'arrive ?

Si ton portable est toujours sous garantie, tu devrais appeler Apple : 0800 046 046

Bon courage


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2008)

Si 3 bips au demarrage, soit probleme Carte mère , soit memoire. Tu n aurais pas rajouter de la memoire ?
Sinon, tu enleves la batterie , et tu as 3 vis qui retiennent la trappe memoire ; essaie d allumer ton macbook pro avec une seule barrette, chacune leur tour.


----------



## ronta (24 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai rien fait de particulier avant que cela n'arrive, pas de rajout RAm ou autre (sauf install avant hier des logiciels vendus avec le Canon G9).
J'ai retiré la 2e barette de RAM, le mac book a redémaré - pour l'instant je sauvegarde le contenu sur un disque externe, je verrais après pour la barrette. 
(je vous répond sur 2e ordi, Imac Bondi blue).

Merci à vous, Ronta


----------



## mavicade (24 Mai 2008)

Idem chez moi.

J'ai enlever une des deux barettes mémoires. Cela fonctionne (lentement 256 Mb). J'ai permuter: ça plante => CQFD. Ouf c'est la mémoire. De toute façon je voulais augmenter la taille de la mémoire.


----------



## Camarae (14 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de changer le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro (cf. extremetech.com très bon tuto).  J'ai eu quelques frissons également au démarrage avec les 3 bips; j'avais juste mal enfoncé le module inférieur de la mémoire !

Après correction, j'ai eu mon BONG Apple et ma restauration Time Machine est en cours


----------



## gawa_12 (25 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'avoir le mm problème javais malencontreusement touché au Ram , une foi remise en place le démarrage marche nikel merci pour vos commentaires  vla le coup de frayeur que j'ai eu ^^'


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

mcw a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est certainement un problème de carte mère ou carte graphique.
> Amenez-nous votre ordinateur, nous regarderons :
> xxxxx



Tu devrais arrêter de faire de la PUB, sinon tu es bientôt MORT et BANNI dans les forums.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Tu devrais arrêter de faire de la PUB, sinon tu es bientôt MORT et BANNI dans les forums.


D'autant plus qu'il répondait à un message de 2011  :sleep:


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

A l'origine le message est de 2008.


----------

